# Uber Driver Unprofessional



## Loranesha Webber (Sep 10, 2015)

the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

I'm really sorry to hear about your experience! Please contact rider support though the "need help" button in the app. 

Uber certainly wants to keep all Uber trips as professional and seamless as you expect them to be. Please follow up as soon as possible.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


_LOL... Wrong forum honey! I think you were looking for sexy uber tales dot net  but do tell; what did you do when he left you stranded? Did you call Lyft??_


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


Let's get the other side of the story....I am sure there is a lot more.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> LOL... Wrong forum honey! I think you were looking for sexy uber tales dot net  but do tell; what did you do when he left you stranded? Did you call Lyft??


Well, Western is where the ladies of the night hang out....I can see how the driver can make that mistake.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


 and what exactly do you expect us to do about it?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


*Uber Driver Unprofessional*

That's because he's not a professional. He's a guy working on a casual basis picking up people in his own *********. If you want a professional, take Yellow Cab.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Hope you at least rated him a 5...

_"Throughing" _a purse and then nailing it with a wheel is some kinda driving!


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

So when he uploads his video from his dash cam, you did nothing wrong right?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Let's get the other side of the story....I am sure there is a lot more.


One of my Uber riders had no hesitation detailing how she "hooked up" with another Uber driver.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


I understand, Miss. Uber are terribly under experienced at pro driving.
That's why we in the Taxi Industry are still here for you.
Call a taxi.
I'll drive you all night! 
No thrown purses.
Poor grammar accepted, simply pay the meter and I'm yours.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I understand, Miss. Uber are terribly under experienced at pro driving.
> That's why we in the Taxi Industry are still here for you.
> Call a taxi.
> I'll drive you all night!
> ...


She's looking for a $.25 mile ride, there TwoFiddyMile. Probably needs to be taking the bus.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

I call shenanigans


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

The old run over the purse trick...I hate that


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh My said:


> One of my Uber riders had no hesitation detailing how she "hooked up" with another Uber driver.


Some drivers get all of the luck.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


I wouldn't sleep with you based on your spelling. I'm sure there's two sides to this story.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Some drivers get all of the luck.


You can have 'em. They obviously can't afford a car, are looking for the cheapest transportation possible while wearing the cheapest dress to the most expensive bar.

I wouldn't want to get with them because I don't want to get what they probably got. And besides, I'm gay. And even if I were straight I'd have higher standards. A young lady with some couth, class, that knew how to handle herself both physically and verbally would be the one for me.

Cellulite not bouncing around in your face under their sheer attire while dropping them off at the mall on the Magnificent Mile would be a plus too.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Now I'm not gay (not that there's anything wrong with that), but oh my's no-nonsense reasoning has got me a li'l turned on.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> and what exactly do you expect us to do about it?


The only reason she signed up to this forum to post this is because she's hoping he'll respond. She wants him back - BAD.

Look at her profile pic. She's all dat AND a bag of Doritos, for her gammy told her so. As a matter of fact, she looks just like the one I alluded to in my post above that "hooked up" with another Uber driver.

She got rejected. And will have to get over it.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

poopy said:


> Now I'm not gay (not that there's anything wrong with that), but oh my's no-nonsense reasoning has got me a li'l turned on.


Well her first name SOUNDS like an STD.

She was probably trying to show him the pictures she had of herself in sexy lingery (sic) in her purse and that's why he took it, ran over it and fled.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

glados said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your experience! Please contact rider support though the "need help" button in the app.
> 
> Uber certainly wants to keep all Uber trips as professional and seamless as you expect them to be. Please follow up as soon as possible.


POST # 2/glados : I wish that Driver
would MOTOR
THROUGH your HAL 9000-like Camera,
then back up over the attached Robotic
Arm affixed [as shown in Avatar]. IF
YOUR PURSE gets run-over in the pro-
cess, all the Better!

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd : will You help ?
The_One : Assistance, please !
chi1cabby : Will the Administration
...........................limit glados to AU. ?
Sydney Uber : Is this Flagrant Propa-
..............................gandist "Banned in OZ" ?

Bison: Getting Lil' Territorial!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> She's looking for a $.25 mile ride, there TwoFiddyMile. Probably needs to be taking the bus.


Or calling Tyrone.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

glados said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your experience! Please contact rider support though the "need help" button in the app.
> 
> Uber certainly wants to keep all Uber trips as professional and seamless as you expect them to be. Please follow up as soon as possible.


Lol, uber customer support is now part of the forum.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

poopy said:


> Now I'm not gay (not that there's anything wrong with that), but oh my's no-nonsense reasoning has got me a li'l turned on.


he lost me there too....I say, you should always accept a tip.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 2/glados : I wish that Driver
> would MOTOR
> THROUGH your HAL 9000-like Camera,
> then back up over the attached Robotic
> ...


I second that motion...ban glados . Sounds like he needs a 9 inch tip up his rear.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


I would have done the same ... And also rated you 1 star.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> I second that motion...ban glados . Sounds like he needs a 9 inch tip up his rear.


POST # 25/Ub-urs: Thank You for voicing
like-mindedness.
Housekeeping: Did YOU remember to
"Opt-out of Binding Arbitration in the 30
Days allowed to New Drivers ?"

Good News Dept: Although it is probably
3 weeks or so, in the near future, Your Up-
coming Well-Known Status....almost cer-
tainly, will be Simultaneous with Ranking
on the Approval Ratings List, a Very Good
Thing! At 127.7+% "all the signs" are
there, so keep up the Good Work, Member.

Bison notices Stuff-of-Significance!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

poopy said:


> Hope you at least rated him a 5...
> 
> _"Throughing" _a purse and then nailing it with a wheel is some kinda driving!


I can see it now, Dick Cheney yelling, "Pull!" Boom.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


Hi Loranesha,
I am Bob from Orange County, Uber liason for drivers and riders like yourself. We are sorry you did not have the professional experience with your latest ride. We take these issues seriously. Please note that in future rides, you can rate your driver accordingly to how your experience was with your driver and trip. For instances like the one you describe, please rate your driver 1 star as his rating determines his ability to be accepted and not cancelled on future rides. Our system is a powerful tool for riders and drivers alike. I would also suggest to not wear provocative attire and not be over friendly to give the impression you want to spend some quality time with the driver off the clock. If so, make sure the trip has been completed to insure non Uber activities are not being charged. We also suggest you use the rating for just the ride portion of the trip.

Thank you and Uber On!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


POST # 1/Loranesha Webber: By any
chance, Fair Maiden,
are You related to LaQhueefia Johnson,
in nearby Normal, IL. ?

Peskiest Bison!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

elelegido said:


> *Uber Driver Unprofessional*
> 
> That's because he's not a professional. He's a guy working on a casual basis picking up people in his own *********. If you want a professional, take Yellow Cab.


....but a cab won't pick you up in 'da hood. Not even a Yellow one.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> e. I would also suggest to not wear provocative attire and not be over friendly to give the impression you want to spend some quality time with the driver off the clock.


The only person who tried to help her was Uber Support.

More to the story? No doubt. I'm all for giving a driver the benefit if the doubt ... But not to the point of blaming a woman out of hand ... Simpy because she is female.

Dial it back ...

And as to our blatant paid Uber shill, glados welcome! You are an Uber person too.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> and what exactly do you expect us to do about it?


Help? Like ask for details ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Lol, uber customer support is now part of the forum.


Well we don't just read the heading before choosing reply #2c.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Help? Like ask for details ?


We are not Uber. There is nothing we can do. I would have called the police if this were me and it did I'm fact happen. But too late for that now.

Contact Uber.
Contact police.

If this happens to you is an online forum the first place you'd go?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The only person who tried to help her was Uber Support.
> 
> Blame the victim, its her fault because of the clothes you *imagined she wore. No shit women don't want male drivers.
> 
> ...


I really can't believe someone here has actually replied in negativity of my post as I work for Uber front office. You really did just do that? SMH


----------



## ExNavyGuy123 (Sep 2, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> So when he uploads his video from his dash cam, you did nothing wrong right?


I was scrolling down, quickly glanced at the above comment, and scrolled back up, while burstingly laughing. Sorry.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Loranesha Webber

The ugly stick broke when it hit you and the dumb stick dropped out of high school.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

poopy said:


> Hope you at least rated him a 5...
> 
> _"Throughing" _a purse and then nailing it with a wheel is some kinda driving!





Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I can see it now, Dick Cheney yelling, "Pull!" Boom.


POST # 8/poopy:
POST # 28/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: As You
ah...um "Thoughtful"
Fellows have...Risen.....to Loranesha's
"Occasion" with Helpful, Mentor-Quality
Comments, Observations & Witticism,
Casuale Haberdasher has asked the
Bison to Post an Adjunctive Message
that MIGHT ...ah...ohh........Stimulate
[THAT'S the ticket!] additional Surging
....of "Interest" from the Members....hip.

Bison Chortling!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Hi Loranesha,
> I am Bob from Orange County, Uber liason for drivers and riders like yourself. We are sorry you did not have the professional experience with your latest ride. We take these issues seriously. Please note that in future rides, you can rate your driver accordingly to how your experience was with your driver and trip. For instances like the one you describe, please rate your driver 1 star as his rating determines his ability to be accepted and not cancelled on future rides. Our system is a powerful tool for riders and drivers alike. I would also suggest to not wear provocative attire and not be over friendly to give the impression you want to spend some quality time with the driver off the clock. If so, make sure the trip has been completed to insure non Uber activities are not being charged. We also suggest you use the rating for just the ride portion of the trip.
> 
> Thank you and Uber On!


Wrong forum, GTFO!!


----------



## dirtybastard (Jul 8, 2015)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


Hahaha


----------



## Uberdepreciation (Jul 30, 2015)

Everyone knows that Western and Olympic and up to the 10 freeway is... is were some prostitutes are, at anytime past 11pm.
Never loose your purse *girl*.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Wrong forum, GTFO!!


I guess you really are that ******ed. Please re-read my original post and then try to tell me that I posted in the wrong forum. Gullible posters= not too bright.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> I guess you really are that ******ed. Please re-read my original post and then try to tell me that I posted in the wrong forum. Gullible posters= not too bright.


And your propose for being here is what exactly?
Did you forget this forum is for drivers?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Since Uber has cut rates so low, the new Uber drivers mostly consist of drug addicts, ******s who can't get a job anywhere else and thieves. Welcome to the new breed of Uber driver. You get what you pay for in this world and you'll be seeing much more of this.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> And your propose for being here is what exactly?
> Did you forget this forum is for drivers?


Can you spell satire ? It was well done. I got suckered for a while too


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Can you spell satire ? It was well done. I got suckered for a while too


Why do I want your tire?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> And your propose for being here is what exactly?
> Did you forget this forum is for drivers?


Lol! So you are dumb not once but twice! At least Sacco got it!
the sad truth that you can't see that not only was my post exactly what we would receive as drivers from Uber , I threw in the part of making the Pax feel like it might be her fault! You missed the whole thing but your reply was perfect. Thanks for playing wrongly and you must be a hoot at parties.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Can you spell satire ? It was well done. I got suckered for a while too


I thought it was satire at first but then after KGB7s response, I wan't so sure. I began to think I read it wrong.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

observer said:


> I thought it was satire at first but then after KGB7s response, I wan't so sure. I began to think I read it wrong.


KGB7 is just ******ed and is needing a break on Uber. Seriously, I am OCBob, you really think I am a troll from Uber?


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Can you spell satire ? It was well done. I got suckered for a while too


can't spell "purpose", so doubt he can spell satire.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

ocbob2 , is NOT OCBob - no luscious wild cat avatar.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> ocbob2 , is NOT OCBob - no luscious wild cat avatar.


I am OCBob. I could t get onto my old account. If mods want to bring me back my old account, I would love that. Also, cat coming back.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

It's been 72 hours since the purse incident and the pax hasn't replied lol.

I think we can end this call with the Bullshit Hotline right about now.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Now we have *****s complaining about Uber drivers.... yeah, Uber's doing real well for themselves.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I am starting a new rule. I am cancelling everybody whose name I can't pronounce. New Rule.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


I FIND THAT HARD TO BELIEVE


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> I wouldn't sleep with you based on your spelling. I'm sure there's two sides to this story.


LOL


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Hi Loranesha,
> I am Bob from Orange County, Uber liason for drivers and riders like yourself. We are sorry you did not have the professional experience with your latest ride. We take these issues seriously. Please note that in future rides, you can rate your driver accordingly to how your experience was with your driver and trip. For instances like the one you describe, please rate your driver 1 star as his rating determines his ability to be accepted and not cancelled on future rides. Our system is a powerful tool for riders and drivers alike. I would also suggest to not wear provocative attire and not be over friendly to give the impression you want to spend some quality time with the driver off the clock. If so, make sure the trip has been completed to insure non Uber activities are not being charged. We also suggest you use the rating for just the ride portion of the trip.
> 
> Thank you and Uber On!


LMAO


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> KGB7 is just ******ed and is needing a break on Uber. Seriously, I am OCBob, you really think I am a troll from Uber?


OCBob, Mark II, no less - the new and improved version. He chops, he dices, he slices but wait; there's more! Order now and you get a free can of satirical Whoopass.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> ocbob2 , is NOT OCBob - no luscious wild cat avatar.


I thought it was an Ocelot???


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank goodness the rate cuts allow for our brave New world of clientele. Now if only OP could reply to the thread so this stimulating discourse may continue.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> I thought it was satire at first but then after KGB7s response, I wan't so sure. I began to think I read it wrong.


I think a lot of folks did what the CSRs do and only read the first sentence or two.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think a lot of folks did what the CSRs do and only read the first sentence or two.


That was my whole thought process. Respond like a CSR would do (and not give a shit) and then end it with something completely off the wall.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think a lot of folks did what the CSRs do and only read the first sentence or two.


I read the whole post but after reading the comment, I thought maybe I missed something subliminal or the post had been edited.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


And you werent even doin' nuthin', right?


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Loranesha Webber come back....tell us the rest of your story.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Loranesha Webber come back....tell us the rest of your story.


you're asking a ficticious entity to return?


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> you're asking a ficticious entity to return?


https://www.facebook.com/loranesha.webber


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

indeed. all facebook profiles are legit.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Or calling Tyrone.
> 
> View attachment 13194
> View attachment 13195
> View attachment 13196


But you can't use my phone !


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


How did the uber driver get ahold of your purse?


----------



## Hak (May 18, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Since Uber has cut rates so low, the new Uber drivers mostly consist of drug addicts, ******s who can't get a job anywhere else and thieves. Welcome to the new breed of Uber driver. You get what you pay for in this world and you'll be seeing much more of this.


I think you have stereotype issue! You need to take sometimes off and do something different to change your views!


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> The old run over the purse trick...I hate that


My tire is worth more than her purse and its contents.


----------



## UbrsEvil (Sep 10, 2015)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


Well you get what you pay for. Don't expect a 5 start treatment and luxury at a roach motel on Figoueroa and Florence Next time either go call a car service or a licensed cab. When you participate in this new "sharing economy" who knows what you might be asked to share 
A job that pays pennies can only attract the desperado, the unemployable, miscreants, vagabonds and beggrs with 4 wheels and the likes.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UbrsEvil said:


> A job that pays pennies can only attract the desperado, the unemployable, miscreants, vagabonds and beggrs with 4 wheels and the likes.


You forgot pistolero.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


What do you expect for .85 cents a mile


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> But you can't use my phone !


LOL. I forgot to add that. Was too lazy after posting.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

glados said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your experience! Please contact rider support though the "need help" button in the app.
> 
> Uber certainly wants to keep all Uber trips as professional and seamless as you expect them to be. Please follow up as soon as possible.


Do you work for uber


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I wish we had voting rights and delete this whole thread / blog.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We are not Uber. There is nothing we can do. I would have called the police if this were me and it did I'm fact happen. But too late for that now.
> 
> Contact Uber.
> Contact police.
> ...


well there has to be much more to the story. how can a driver grab a purse and run over it and pax is still in the car or even harder outside the car ?

yes i think any driver demanding sex or inapproprate should be 1 starred and reported in app. i support that. but if its the truth and not some pax making it up or drunk.


----------



## thesftenor (Sep 14, 2015)

elelegido said:


> *Uber Driver Unprofessional*
> 
> That's because he's not a professional. He's a guy working on a casual basis picking up people in his own *********. If you want a professional, take Yellow Cab.


Right - 'cause that sort of thing never happens with taxi drivers.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Is this Uber liason for real? You're telling women they shouldn't dress the way they want so they don't get harassed by Uber drivers? That's not sexist at all.

New rider contract on way: women must veil themselves before getting in an Uber vehicle and not show any skin.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

POST # 37/ExNavyGuy123:
POST # 41/dirtybastard:
POST # 75/UbrsEvil:
POST # 82/thesftenor: "Ahoy!"&Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums from
Mostly Dark.....overnight....Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

An Important Alert to Ensure the
Preservation of Your Legal Rights:

"Please read Your Partnership Agreement.
NEW DRIVERS have only 30 Days to
Opt-out of BINDING ARBITRATION!"

https://uberpeople.net/posts/402925

This has been a Driver Service 
Announcement from Notables:
chi1cabby .....&.....
Casuale Haberdasher.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Is this Uber liason for real? You're telling women they shouldn't dress the way they want so they don't get harassed by Uber drivers? That's not sexist at all.
> 
> New rider contract on way: women must veil themselves before getting in an Uber vehicle and not show any skin.


I _should_ be able to leave my car keys on the roof of my car if I want without it getting jacked when I park it on the street overnight. And women should be able to wear whatever they want in public without getting unwanted attention from men.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Do you work for uber


Ya think?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Is this Uber liason for real? You're telling women they shouldn't dress the way they want so they don't get harassed by Uber drivers? That's not sexist at all.
> 
> New rider contract on way: women must veil themselves before getting in an Uber vehicle and not show any skin.


Yes I am the liason and you do have a good suggestion for some women that have been having more than once this issue. To the point of the lady that wrote the OP, she has had two issues so I suspected it was her style in clothes that set off both men in recent months. I will be suggesting not the veil as you posted but something that includes slacks or pants for when she uses our Uber platform.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Is this Uber liason for real?


ocbob2 does not represent Uber in any way.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

glados said:


> ocbob2 does not represent Uber in any way.


POST # 88/glados: YOU do not represent
"humanity" in
any way, shape or form. As a #[F]Uber
Robot, You SHOULD NOT even have
qualified as a Member!

chi1cabby : Can't this Odious Shill
Entity have its Account Deleted for
Fraudulent Commercialism outside
the "$ponsor$" Forum ?

Mentoring Bison sees
Robotic Fraud via Rasier LLC.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

How


glados said:


> ocbob2 does not represent Uber in any way.


How do you know? What are your Uber credentials?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Is this Uber liason for real? You're telling women they shouldn't dress the way they want so they don't get harassed by Uber drivers? That's not sexist at all.
> 
> New rider contract on way: women must veil themselves before getting in an Uber vehicle and not show any skin.


Gotcha #sarcasm


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

glados said:


> ocbob2 does not represent Uber in any way.


We all do, don't we?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

glados said:


> ocbob2 does not represent Uber in any way.


You are so wrong. Anyone driving for Uber represents Uber. If Uber weren't such a bunch of clueless, heartless, greed mongers they would realize that all of their drivers represent Uber.

Uber does not care about their drivers or their passengers. They continue to cut rates so that the only people left driving any amount of time, are societies bottom feeders who cannot get work anywhere else. Uber's sub prime car lease program, creates a unsafe environment for anyone on the road. This evil sub-prime lease game has forced uneducated, desperate people to drive for 20 hours per day just to try to make their car payment, thereby, jeopardizing the lives and safety of everyone on the road.

Instead of paying a decent rate to treat drivers fairly and retain them, Uber uses relentless lying ads that state "you can make life changing money driving for Uber", these lying ads are fodder to entice people who cannot find employment elsewhere. Uber takes these people, uses them, chews them up and spits them out. They've repeated this process so often that Uber is now stuck with a vast amount of horrible drivers representing their company. Of course there are a few decent drivers left, but we don't drive very often anymore and when we do, most of us are telling our customers that Uber sucks because we don't like to lie the way Uber does so effortlessly.

The decent, hard working drivers with nice cars cannot possibly work after two or three rate cuts. Uber would rather have a desperate, uneducated workforce, risking the lives and safety of their passengers, than pay a honest rate to respectable drivers. Uber only wants drivers they can exploit. But make no mistake, these drivers definitely represent Uber.

The fact that you, an obvious Uber employee, states that one of your own drivers "does not represent Uber in any way", only serves to emphasize how little Uber cares or respects their drivers. It also makes it perfectly clear as to why no driver should do anything to help Uber. We are on are own out here.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

glados said:


> ocbob2 does not represent Uber in any way.


Giving people the wrong information will be looked upon at Uber and here. I have mentioned your activity to Uber and have found out that yes, you have had employment at Uber but had to be let go on the rumor you were trying to take over executive jobs. You continue to give the Uber speech to drivers. It is cute but time for you to go find a paying job. Maybe Uber will hire you as a driver. Good luck with your adventure but please let me do my job as the liason for UP.net and Uber.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh SNAP


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Giving people the wrong information will be looked upon at Uber and here. I have mentioned your activity to Uber and have found out that yes, you have had employment at Uber but had to be let go on the rumor you were trying to take over executive jobs. You continue to give the Uber speech to drivers. It is cute but time for you to go find a paying job. Maybe Uber will hire you as a driver. Good luck with your adventure but please let me do my job as the liason for UP.net and Uber.


you tell 'em ocbob2...can we get this guy banned from the form now?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> you tell 'em ocbob2...can we get this guy banned from the form now?


We have a board meeting with Uberpeople.net concerning stock options and IPO coming out soon and can see if moderators, owners, board members, private stock holders and myself being the liason can vote to get an executive order to ban his activities here. I am trying to get some Uber executives at the meeting to discuss Glados behavior and see if we can get a "cease and disorder" on his involvement with the two companies. This will be a private meeting so please members of this forum to stop requesting attendence information.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

lol


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

This is now a hostile takeover thread.


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

No te creo......****


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I think its a made up story if it was real, she would have posted again by now. I think it is very odd that after a 100 posts she never even comes back to say what happen.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

glados said:


> ocbob2 does not represent Uber in any way.


Do you represent uber? Are you an uber employee?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Do you represent uber? Are you an uber employee?


I am both and the liason for this forum between Uber and UP.net.
How may I help you?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> I am both and the liason for this forum between Uber and UP.net.
> How may I help you?


Cat, I want the cat  Ocelot?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Cat, I want the cat  Ocelot?
> View attachment 13455


I have tried uploading my feline and sexy body for my avatar but it doesn't do anything, reject or accept. I need it back too! LAuberX any help on that?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


It is casual work. A person downloads an app, somebody mails them a piece of acrylic with a U on it that goes in the window, some people order out and get one that glows by magic of wires....... That's about it. The car should be pretty nice most of the time. Most of the time the person driving you will in fact be nice. Sometimes the person will know where they are going and it will be more likely so, if they happen to be from the area they are working...... As for professionalism? No reason to expect it it is the antithesis to the casual, easy money Uber portrays it out to be. More often than not, you probably will get friendly pleasant people, they simply are not professionals. The entire grind of livery work really strains any attempt at true professionalism. As a taxi driver, a routinely am asked by pax, "So what do you do?" Answer stupid questions apparently. As soon as you open the app, you buy into the bullshit and illusion. Anyone who willingly works within the framework of Travis's dynamic pricing model, by definition....... is likely setting themselves up for some sort of neurosis.

Sorry about the harassment.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Loranesha Webber said:


> the uber driver through my purse on the ground ran over it and sped off at 3am leaving me stranded on Olympic and Western because I would not sleep with him.


And where is the grammar police when you need them?

And in defence of the driver -- Imagine his anger to be turned down by a lady of the evening! I would have "THROUGH" your purse on the ground also if I couldn't get laid by a paid professional LOL.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> And where is the grammar police when you need them?
> 
> And in defence of the driver -- Imagine his anger to be turned down by a lady of the evening! I would have "THROUGH" your purse on the ground also if I couldn't get laid by a paid professional LOL.


It is "defense" in America not "defence". There is your Grammar Nazi for your post.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> It is "defense" in America not "defence". There is your Grammar Nazi for your post.


Ya know... I looked at that several times.. but every time I typed defense it came up underlined in red as a spelling mistake... LOL ;-)


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Ya know... I looked at that several times.. but every time I typed defense it came up underlined in red as a spelling mistake... LOL ;-)


You get any Wingz action yet? How is it?


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> You get any Wingz action yet? How is it?


Are you kidding? I think it's a joke. I'm not even driving yet for them. They operate slower than LYFT and UBER combined. Had reason to call them (atleast they have a phone number to call), and the record answering machine is very 80's home answering machine-esq...

Very few items on ROADIE also... atleast for my area, but have found a few good gigs there.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> My tire is worth more than her purse and its contents.


Well yes, a purse filled with only condoms and lube isn't very expensive.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> I am both and the liason for this forum between Uber and UP.net.
> How may I help you?


----------

